# ABout to start reserves recruitment process... A few questions first



## Greenr (6 Mar 2012)

I'm heading out to get my letters and head off to the CFRC to get everything started for the reserves. I have a few questions though.

Hold off your opinion on weed, everyone has their views and that's fine - it's not what I'm asking though. I have smoked weed for the last couple years, on and off. Some times I would smoke occasionally with buddies and other times I would be smoking everyday. I have been clean for the last couple weeks. My question is, how long until they drug test? Is it after I pass my CFAT or...? How far back in the line is my past substance use going to take me? Another issue is I have done MDMA a few times. I have a feeling that would just kill my chances, the devil on my shoulder is telling me that because it usually flushes out of your system in a week that I don't need to tell them. The last time I did it was a few weeks ago. Does the CF really need to know about my usage of MDMA?

Upon creating this thread I swore I had more things to ask, but I guess not. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MikeL (6 Mar 2012)

Does it matter when you will be tested?  Some point during your CF career(yes even when you are in) you will be tested.  


Be honest with everything you have taken, and when the last time you took the drugs.  Don't start off a potential career on lies,  also it's illegal to lie/withold info and can cause you to be rejected or kicked out of the CF if caught.

Again, do not lie or withhold info on the application, interviews, etc be 100% honest with anything and everything you've taken and the last time you took thise substances.


----------



## Greenr (6 Mar 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Does it matter when you will be tested?  Some point during your CF career(yes even when you are in) you will be tested.
> 
> 
> Be honest with everything you have taken, and when the last time you took the drugs.



I know I will be tested, and it's not like I'm trying to manipulate the system to smoke again in case that's what you made from my post. I'm just wondering, to see if in fact weed will show up - it won't alter whether or not I tell them about it.

I'm still on the fence about MDMA though, I've heard selection is extremely picky. MDMA would surely just put me at the bottom of the list.


----------



## MikeL (6 Mar 2012)

You ****** up and did drugs,  if it shows up in a test or you've done it within XX period of time pay the price for it.  If you have not been clean from drugs for XX period of time they will tell you to reapply once you reach  that amount of time.  

Be a man/woman, and be honest.  Don't be a scared child and withhold info because it might look bad.


----------



## Greenr (6 Mar 2012)

Your comments made me curious, if drugs show up on the test they allow me to sober up and apply again? And is that only the case if I told them I've done the drug that showed up in the test beforehand?

I appreciate your comments, I suppose I will tell them. I sure as hell hope it doesn't butcher my chances though.


----------



## MikeL (6 Mar 2012)

Think of it this way, this applies for your entire potential career in the CF or any job for that matter.

If you lie and get caught, you are ******.  If you come clean on your own, it shows maturity, and integrity. - applies to everything, not just drugs.


Also,  I'm not 100% on what length of time you need to be clean for before you can apply for the CF, but if you aren't clean within that period you will have to wait.  The CFRC you are dealing with will be able to give you all that info.  Yes it may suck that you might have to wait longer, but that is far better then lieing, getting caught and being banned from enlisting. - FYI theres probably a dozen threads about drugs in the recruiting forum, have a look through them.


----------



## Greenr (6 Mar 2012)

The way you worded it made it sound much better, I'll tell 'em.

Isn't it just if you pass the drug test you're good to go? I can't see how they could properly enforce a "clean time". I'll make sure I ask next time I'm in though.


----------



## opp550 (7 Mar 2012)

I went through the medical a couple of weeks ago. At one point they will ask about all past substance use. All you should do is fill it out 100% honestly and not use the substances in question between now and then. If they want you to be clean for longer before continuing with the application process, just wait, stay clean, and use the time to better yourself.


----------



## Silverfire (7 Mar 2012)

As everyone has said, be honest. 

Think about it this way;

What if there was one spot left and it was between you and another applicant.  The CFRC decides to go with the other applicant even though that had lied during their recruiting process.  How would you feel if you missed out on that chance if you had done nothing wrong? Given the current recruiting tempo, I would say that's a realistic possibility.  Don't do that to someone else.  If you mess up, that's life, don't lie to get ahead.


----------



## MikeL (7 Mar 2012)

opp550 said:
			
		

> ..... and not use the substances in question between now and then *the rest of your life*......



Fixed that for you, you don't just stop using the drugs during the recruiting process.. you can't start back up once that stage is done with.  Stay clean from that point on.


----------



## SentryMAn (7 Mar 2012)

Be honest, tell them the truth.  Answer their questions with the information you have available to you.

The CF is not the place for recreational drug users period.  If you want to smoke pot and do other drugs, I suggest a job that has less life/death associated with it.


----------



## Greenr (7 Mar 2012)

I think people are misunderstanding me... I don't have an interest of doing drugs while in the CF, nor am I dependent on any. Hopefully everything works out. 

When is normal intake for the reserves is there a specific time frame where most recruiting is done or does it happen year long?


----------



## opp550 (7 Mar 2012)

> Quote from: opp550 on Today at 01:51:55
> ..... and not use the substances in question between now and then the rest of your life......
> 
> Fixed that for you, you don't just stop using the drugs during the recruiting process.. you can't start back up once that stage is done with.  Stay clean from that point on.



Of course, point taken


----------



## SentryMAn (7 Mar 2012)

Greenr said:
			
		

> I think people are misunderstanding me... I don't have an interest of doing drugs while in the CF, nor am I dependent on any. Hopefully everything works out.
> 
> When is normal intake for the reserves is there a specific time frame where most recruiting is done or does it happen year long?



My understanding that Reserve unit recruiting is started when the unit has openings, which can happen at any point in the year.  Budgets come out in April so they usually know more then then any other time in the year what their funding will be.

Reserves work differently then regular recruiting in that you need to meet with the reserve unit and secure a position first.


----------



## Greenr (7 Mar 2012)

I just talked to someone from the CFRC and they said not to worry about the letters. Do they know what they're talking about?

Are my chances really going to go down the drain due to past substance use? If I don't get into the reserves, will I have a chance to go reg force later or will I be looking at the same results?


----------



## MikeL (7 Mar 2012)

Not to worry about what letters?

Will your chances of getting in go down?  Honestly I don't know how much they look at that, if you've been clean for awhile I would assume you are good.  I know some guys who used drugs before they got in, were honest at the recruiting centre about it and didnt have any issues with getting in.  Only thing that might slow you down is if you have done the drugs within XX period of time, you will just have to wait till you reach that being clean for XX period of time.  It will be the same for Reserves and Regular Force.


If you talked to the CFRC, why didn't you bring this up and ask them?


----------



## mmmjon (7 Mar 2012)

Greenr said:
			
		

> Are my chances really going to go down the drain due to past substance use? If I don't get into the reserves, will I have a chance to go reg force later or will I be looking at the same results?



I don't think anyone can answer this for sure. 

They forces may require you to be clean for a certain time before applying, which is probably what you should do in the first place (in my opinion).
I don't think that the fact that you did drugs will disqualify you from joining the CF, it however may decrease your chances of being selected.

Your best bet is to stay clean from now on, do lots of charity work, anything to better yourself as an individual and basically show the CF that you are worth it. 

Apply and see how it goes or wait and apply later. Its up to you.


----------



## Greenr (8 Mar 2012)

When should I expect my drug test? Do I do it when I go for my medical? Is it done at the begining or what, where is it along the process? Because I'd like to be clean by the test. If not I'll just wait another month before I start the application process.


----------



## Jcam (8 Mar 2012)

If you've consumed/partaken in illegal substance abuse in the last six months, the recruiter will turn you away (or should, as that is the current regulation) until that time period is up. The military is looking for a sober-thinking individual who is fully-aware of the voluntary decision he/she is making, not someone who is looking to suddenly turn their life around and make a few quick bucks. I'm not implying this automatically applies to you, just stating the viewpoint from a potential employer. 

It's been said in the thread already, but be 100% honest during the screening process. I've met a lot of people in my time in military who have had some rather shady pre-military lives, but once you're in it is a clean slate. It's mostly a questionairre to show integrity and honesty, as it isn't incriminating (you won't be arrested for what you write down). 

It sounds like you're worried about the drug testing, which tells me you do actually care about the application process. Just go through with it, and if you pass, awesome, and if you fail, you'll have to wait a few months before applying again. Opinions regarding drug-use aside, there are consequences to the choices we make in life, and having to sit on your butt for a few months while waiting for a potential career to start very well could be one of them.


----------



## Greenr (8 Mar 2012)

6 months? Wow, but really I won't even get to the drug testing part if I admit to smoking and therefore be told to wait 6 months, which in my opinion is quite hefty. Will they listen to what I say and then drug test me anyways and depending on the result I will continue or not?

I'm not in it for a quick buck, I'm not in it for the cash at all.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Mar 2012)

Greenr said:
			
		

> which in my opinion is quite hefty.



It is not your opinion that matters, sorry.



> Will they listen to what I say



Last i checked, if you have not been clean for the specified period, you will be told to come back and try again when you have.


----------



## Greenr (8 Mar 2012)

Last time I checked, that's what opinion means. But thanks everyone!

I still haven't gotten this answered though, is my drug test done when I go in for my medical?


----------



## MikeL (8 Mar 2012)

Why ruin the surprise?  You will be tested when you get tested.


----------



## GAP (8 Mar 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## Greenr (9 Mar 2012)

Well my buddy went in today and was told there's quite a few spots open. Damn weed, waiting is a punishment well deserved I suppose. Seriously though, at what stage am I drug tested? I'm only going to assume medical, unless it's during reliability screening which I guess could make sense.

My application would probably be ready for next winter then - I know there's BMQ in the summer I can goto Quebec for, which is out of the question. But what about in the winter? Would I just do it on the weekends or..?


----------



## aesop081 (9 Mar 2012)

Are you joining the regular or reserve force ?

If regular, you will go to Quebec for BMQ and if you are accepted, you will go when the CF tells you to.


----------



## Jcam (9 Mar 2012)

Greenr said:
			
		

> Well my buddy went in today and was told there's quite a few spots open. Damn weed, waiting is a punishment well deserved I suppose. Seriously though, at what stage am I drug tested? I'm only going to assume medical, unless it's during reliability screening which I guess could make sense.
> 
> My application would probably be ready for next winter then - I know there's BMQ in the summer I can goto Quebec for, which is out of the question. But what about in the winter? Would I just do it on the weekends or..?



Most of my experience comes from the Regular Forces, but if you're unable to attend a Summer BMQ course in St. Jean then you'd be slotted onto a regional BMQ with other people applying for reservist positions in your area, as far as I know. They are usually run on consecutive weekends and feature condensed material similar to if not identical to the full 14-week BMQ course in St. Jean, but they've also run six week courses as well out of Aldershot and Gagetown in my region. Take what I say with a grain of salt though, I just have second-hand knowledge of all the reservist courses as I only experienced the Reg F side of things.

Don't look at having to wait as a punishment buddy, we all have lives prior to the military and it just means you'll have to wait a little longer before starting this one, it's not the end of the world. Go into this whole thing with a positive attitude and the wait time will fly by.


----------

